# Crazy ***** Still Claims she's Carrying Dirk Nowitzki's Kid



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Cristal Taylor has reiterated a claim that she is pregnant with the child of Mavericks star Dirk Nowitzki.
> 
> Nowitzki's attorney denied the claims on Friday.
> 
> ...


Link

I still have no idea what the hell is going on. This woman looks like she played "Bat Boy" in those old National Enquirer articles...


----------

